# What do yall think of this ****!



## IowaBlood (Aug 16, 2010)

Spectra Shot™
This shotgun shell eliminates doubt. 
Velocity: 1400 FPS

Glow in the dark shot SPECTRA SHOT?

Spectra Shot™ represents a leap forward in waterfowl shot shell design. Its unique color feature means hunters can now positively identify who shot what bird. The shot color is permanent and completely non-toxic. It won't rub off or leave color residue in the chamber, the barrel, or on the bird. Choose your very own color.

(Spectra Shot, LLC is not responsible for loss of friendship...)

See-Though Top Seal
Shotcolor is revealed at a glance.

Weatherproof
Shells are sealed for reliability in adverse weather.

High Velocity
Coated steel shot produces superior energy for greater knockdown power.

Color
Positive shot identification is easy with colored shot.

High-Density Hulls
Protect the contents of the shell.

Shot Wad
Tough, synthetic wads provide maximum barrel protection.

http://spectrashot.com/waterfowl.html

About Skeet Shot
No other ammunition manufacturer provides you with the fun yet instructional experience of shooting skeet as does Spectra Shot, LLC. Our quality skeet load provides exemplary ballistics with luminescence when lit by black light. Amazingly you can see your shot string hit the clay... or miss it. Yes! It glows in the dark!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't have much of an opinion, but a fellow back around 1980 sure makes me wish I had a box of that stuff. How many of you have ever hunted with a guy that if a gun went off in the next section he would start hollering "I got im"? :rollin:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Just make sure that your buddy shoots a different color than you do :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sounds like a dumb idea.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> I don't have much of an opinion, but a fellow back around 1980 sure makes me wish I had a box of that stuff. How many of you have ever hunted with a guy that if a gun went off in the next section he would start hollering "I got im"? :rollin:


X2 My thoughts exactly.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

if it shows up green how do you know that the yellow and blue didnt shoot it as well? :lol:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I think it is a great idea! All the guys that spend stupid amounts of cash to shoot birds can now blow more money on one more needless thing. Now all the "semi-pro staff" and "team whogivesarip" guys can keep track of exactly how great they are.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

You can always save a bunch of money and hunt like I do: by yourself :wink: No question on how did or did not kill birds that way.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Savage260 said:


> I think it is a great idea! All the guys that spend stupid amounts of cash to shoot birds can now blow more money on one more needless thing. Now all the "pro staff" and "team whogivesarip" guys can keep track of exactly how great they are.


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

A solution without a problem.....................

If someone wants to claim a bird I shot it's not worthfighting over.... besides it just means I'll probably get to spend more time in the field than them.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

does it really matter who killed the bird?


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Savage260 said:


> I think it is a great idea! All the guys that spend stupid amounts of cash to shoot birds can now blow more money on one more needless thing. Now all the "pro staff" and "team whogivesarip" guys can keep track of exactly how great they are.


Damn Savage, you read my mind.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I kind of like dakotashooter2's idea. More time in the field. I have had things work out so I did get more time in the field.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

lesserhunter said:


> does it really matter who killed the bird?


It does when someone steals a band from you......


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Do bands mean you are a better hunter, or do you get paid for them? You are not hunting bands you are supposed to be hunting birds. Hunting isn't a game.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> lesserhunter said:
> 
> 
> > does it really matter who killed the bird?
> ...


LOL you know where my few bands are? I was just on the verge of tossing them when I started buying FB duck decoys. That's where they found a home...........................


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> lesserhunter wrote:does it really matter who killed the bird?
> 
> It does when someone steals a band from you......


So you can tell when a group of 4 birds come into a group of 4 and everyone unloads their guns that you hit that exact bird and not someone else? oke:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Long story short. lesserhunter and 3 other guys had two birds come in on lessers side and lesser was shoot twice two birds dead, everyone was giving him congrats on the good shooting and when he mentioned both were banded all of a sudden everyone said they shot too.

No bands don't make the hunter.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

bl...

Had the same thing with a solo honker come in. I was the only one who shot. As I was bringing the bird back....next thing everyone said they shot. LOL. Nothing like having good friends in the field with you...LOL


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Simple solution... go out to retrieve bird, take band off , return with bird................. oke:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Exactly, on the hunts our group has been on we have shot around 8 bands including a reward band...one of my buddies "shot" about five of the regular bands and the reward band. Whatever makes people happy I guess.


----------



## hannibal (Oct 9, 2008)

I have been thinking about this a long time. Really need to come up with projectiles with "paint ball" covered steel pellets. That way you don't have to clean the bird to determine who shot what.....you can see it. When the pellets hit the birds the "paint" surrounding the pellet is released and splatters on the outside of the bird.

Yes, I have trademarked this already and have a patent. Anyone interested in purchasing? Remington, Winchester......taking offers?????


----------

